

NASA Open Source Software - oamoruwa
http://code.nasa.gov/project/

======
dm2
This is great, thanks!

I can't think of too many projects I've worked on that needed delay-tolerant
interplanetary communications software though, hopefully in the future.

------
oamoruwa
That makes two of us, although the repository could hopefully stir some
interest to leverage existing projects.

